# 2.0 Beta Invitation Requests



## jrrrrr15 (May 3, 2008)

*trial period expired*

Anyone have a serial number i could use.  I'm a beginner at Lightroom and had my trial expire.  Love lightroom and want to continue to use the program.

Any help is much appreciated!


----------



## theturninggate (May 3, 2008)

This is not a warez board. If you want a serial number, you need to purchase one. You can purchase Lightroom online directly from Adobe.com.

Cheers,
Matthew


----------



## Victoria Bampton (May 3, 2008)

Hang on guys, we're in the beta 2 board, I don't think that's quite what he meant.  

Jrrrrr15, do you mean you need someone to drop you an invitation to the extended 2.' beta period, so that you can continue using the beta until it's released and you can buy it properly?  If so, drop me a PM with your email address and I'll get one sent over.


----------



## jrrrrr15 (May 3, 2008)

Victoria Bampton said:


> Hang on guys, we're in the beta 2 board, I don't think that's quite what he meant.
> 
> Jrrrrr15, do you mean you need someone to drop you an invitation to the extended 2.' beta period, so that you can continue using the beta until it's released and you can buy it properly? If so, drop me a PM with your email address and I'll get one sent over.


 

Thats exactly what I'm looking for.  Since I'm new to Lightroom i would love to continue to use the beta version and then purchase 2.' when its released later this year.  Any help is much appreciated!


----------



## Victoria Bampton (May 3, 2008)

No worries, it's on its way.


----------



## Katherine Mann (May 3, 2008)

Victoria, you are a gem. TTG, I do take your point. I think it was easy to misunderstand.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (May 3, 2008)

Katherine Mann said:


> TG, I do take your point. I think it was easy to misunderstand.



Another member had also misunderstood and replied (and then deleted) too.  It's very easily done!  With so much hacking and serial sharing around these days, we automatically tend to assume.  I'd have done the same, but I've been sending out invitations left, right and centre, so it was on my mind already.


----------



## PatrickGage (May 29, 2008)

Hi, I am also looking for an extended beta key, I tried out both Lightroom and Aperture in early versions and couldn't decide but the Lightroom 2 beta has won me over. Yet... I am a student and I don't want to purchase Lightroom 1 when I know Lightroom 2 is just around the corner. Can anyone help me out with an extended beta key to help me make it through the summer!
Thanks so much.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (May 29, 2008)

All done Patrick, check your inbox.


----------



## daisygirl_13 (May 30, 2008)

Victoria, my time with my beta version has also expired and I am looking to purchase when it is released. Would you be able to help me out also? I would so appreciate it!

Carrie


----------



## Victoria Bampton (May 30, 2008)

My pleasure Carrie, on its way.


----------



## MMarz (Jun 1, 2008)

PatrickGage said:


> I am a student ....



Academic Superstore is the way to go....


----------



## Paul S (Jun 2, 2008)

Hi Victoria,  I am new to this forum, but have been using LR different versions and presently 1.4 ,  How do i get the v 2 on beta??

Thanks, Paul S


----------



## Brad Snyder (Jun 2, 2008)

Paul, there's links to the LR2 Beta here:

LR 2 Beta Released

along with links to some helpful resources.


----------



## PCLR (Jun 2, 2008)

Hi Victoria. I'm hoping I am not one too many. I, too, don't want to get v1.4 when 2 is due soon. Would you mind extending a beta invitation?

Thanks!!

Pedro.


----------



## Brad Snyder (Jun 2, 2008)

Pedro, I got this one, it's on its way to your registration e-mail address.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jun 2, 2008)

Nice one Brad.


----------



## Glenn NK (Jun 4, 2008)

I didn't realize that LR Beta 2 had an expiry date.

I haven't touched LR 1.41 since the beta was announced and I don't know how I'd get along without the new version if it expired.  Buy the new one when it comes out? That's a no-brainer - it's become essential to me.

How long does the Beta run until expiry? It seems to have been installed 28 March 2''8.

One other question (I should probably know) - without going through the time-consuming process of Importing every one of 1',''' files, how can I easily get the ones presently in 1.41 into Beta 2?

Glenn


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jun 4, 2008)

If you have a license for 1.4.1, that code will allow you to use the 2.' beta until the end of August.  They'll either release another beta at that stage or the proper upgrade - the latter being my best guess.

When 2.' is released properly, all of your 1.4.1 catalogs will upgrade nicely to 2.', so I wouldn't suggest doing it at the moment.


----------



## Denis de Gannes (Jun 4, 2008)

Glenn the following is copied from the read me notes from Adobe re the LR 2.' "Beta"Adobe® Photoshop® Lightroom® 2.' beta Release Notes. Proceed to use the "Beta" with due caution.

Quote "Welcome to Adobe® Photoshop® Lightroom® 2.' beta. This document contains late-breaking product
information, feature notes, and troubleshooting tips not covered in the Lightroom documentation.
Minimum System Requirements
Installing Lightroom 2.' beta
Serial Numbers
General Program Notes
New in Lightroom 2.' beta
Working with Lightroom 2.' beta and Adobe Photoshop Camera Raw
Other Resources
IMPORTANT NOTES, PLEASE READ
Primary Known Issues
• Lightroom 2.' beta will not upgrade Lightroom 1.x libraries. The beta is intended to be used for
testing and feedback purposes. Lightroom 1.x and 2.' beta libraries will be migrated to the finished
version of Lightroom 2.'.
• While data loss is not expected, this is a very early ‘beta’ quality build and you should always work on
duplicates of files that are securely backed up.
• Lightroom 2 beta will not overwrite or interfere with a machine that currently has Lightroom 1.3.1
installed.
• Develop settings applied in Lightroom 2.' beta are not guaranteed to transfer correctly to the
final version of 2.'. This is particularly true for localized corrections.
• The new Photoshop integration functionality is only available with Photoshop CS3 (1'.'.1) and should
only be used for testing purposes. Metadata associated with the original file may not carry over to the
subsequent file saved from Photoshop
• Additional known issues are listed below." end quote.


----------



## Glenn NK (Jun 4, 2008)

Victoria and Denis:

Thanks for the replies.

I read the fine print when I installed B 2.'.


----------



## TKL (Jun 6, 2008)

*Beta trial period expired*

Hi could anyone help me with an invite for Lightroom 2 Beta?  I want to buy the full program, but I assume that if I purchase it now it will be an expensive upgrade to version 2? 

Thanks - Tom


----------



## Brad Snyder (Jun 6, 2008)

Tom, on it's way to your hotmail address. Let me know if any probs.


----------



## TKL (Jun 6, 2008)

Thanks Brad, that seems to have worked fine - much appreciated


----------



## Milan (Jun 10, 2008)

Hello guys,
Does anyone has one more spare invitation? I would appreciate it.

Thanks


----------



## jrrrrr15 (May 3, 2008)

*trial period expired*

Anyone have a serial number i could use.  I'm a beginner at Lightroom and had my trial expire.  Love lightroom and want to continue to use the program.

Any help is much appreciated!


----------



## Brad Snyder (Jun 10, 2008)

Milan, on it's way to your registration email.


----------



## Milan (Jun 10, 2008)

Thank you very much.


----------



## bmp (Jun 10, 2008)

Sorry to be a pain - but I am in the same boat as a few of the others. My trial period runs out tomorrow but I want to hang on until version 2 is released before I buy it. 
Any help would be appreciated

Thanks

BMP


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jun 10, 2008)

Done BMP...

(only this reply is too short.. )


----------



## bmp (Jun 10, 2008)

Thanks Victoria - I am glad I found this forum !!

BMP


----------



## ELSELS (Jun 16, 2008)

*Lightroom 2.0 Beta Serial Extension request Please*

Hello:

Would anyone that could "invite" me, send me the serial # allowing the extension to
"learn - try out" the Lghtroom 2.' Beta software, I would really appreciate it...

Thanks for your time-:cheesy:

God Bless,
Ed


----------



## Brad Snyder (Jun 16, 2008)

Ed, the invite's on its way to your registered forum e-mail address. Let me know if it doesn't arrive, etc. ....


----------



## ELSELS (Jun 16, 2008)

Thanks Brad ! 
Received the e-mail, and installed the serial #...!
I really appreciate this, very much.......

God Bless,
Ed


----------



## gcthompson (Jun 16, 2008)

Hi, 

Would it be possible for somebody to give me an invite for an extended 2.' trial? I have a dual monitor setup and would like to continue using it until it's possible to purchase..

thanks

Gordon


----------



## Brad Snyder (Jun 16, 2008)

Gordon, on the way to your registered email address. Problems, let me know.


----------



## ajpw2 (Jun 16, 2008)

Would it be possible for someone to send me a beta invite, too? I'm also waiting until v2 is released before buying.

Thanks,
Adam


----------



## Brad Snyder (Jun 16, 2008)

Adam, on it's way, let me know if problems ....


----------



## em_slim (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, 

Would it be possible for you Brad Snyder, to give me an invite for LR 2.' beta? Working with dual monitor is so usefull, I can't imagine going back to LR1.4.

Thank you in advice.

Martin


----------



## Brad Snyder (Jun 17, 2008)

Martin, on it's way, problems?, let me know ....


----------



## mariap (Jun 18, 2008)

Hi.  Does anyone have another invitation? I have just started using Lightroom and want to continue trying it out.  Thanks. Maria


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jun 18, 2008)

All done Maria, check your mailbox.  And welcome to the forum!


----------



## mariap (Jun 18, 2008)

Victoria, 

Thank you!

Maria


----------



## Replytoken (Jun 18, 2008)

I have a co-worker who has asked me to send her an invitation for Beta 2.'.  As I have had my hands full with 1.31 and my new D3'' :cheesy:, I have not had time to play with the new beta.  So, my question is how do I send her an invitation?

Thanks,

--Ken


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jun 18, 2008)

You want this page here Ken: https://www.adobe.com/cfusion/entitlement/index.cfm?e=labs_lightroom_invite


----------



## Replytoken (Jun 18, 2008)

Thank you for the link, Victoria!

--Ken


----------



## Jacobs241 (Jun 20, 2008)

Hey guys I just started using lightroom after trying to navigate through aperture not finding it very user friendly. I tried the Beta and It was awesome is there anyway I can extend the Beta?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jun 20, 2008)

Welcome to the forum Jacobs241.  Invitation is on its way.


----------



## Peejay74 (Jun 21, 2008)

HI Victoria, any chance of a serial number to trial the Lightroom 2 Beta. I use Photoshop and think Lightroom may very well be what I need next.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jun 21, 2008)

No problem Peejay, check your email inbox now.  And welcome to the forum!


----------



## yam (Jun 23, 2008)

Hello all.  My beta is about to expire.  May someone please invite me for an extension?  Great program, just don't want to shell out the dough for the current version until the 2.' is released.  Thanks.

Danny


----------



## jrrrrr15 (May 3, 2008)

*trial period expired*

Anyone have a serial number i could use.  I'm a beginner at Lightroom and had my trial expire.  Love lightroom and want to continue to use the program.

Any help is much appreciated!


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jun 23, 2008)

No problem Danny, check your email inbox (or spam folder!) about now.  And welcome to the forum!


----------



## ingi (Jun 24, 2008)

I actually feel like I am being rude asking for an invitation on a forum/board where I dont participate much but am always lurking.  But here goes.  I am new to shooting raw and trying to streamline my workflow (at the moment I use 3 programs).  I tried the trial version of LR 1.4.1 and was just getting the hang of it when my trial expired.  I would really like to continue using it until the new release, so please, if someone could issue me an invite.  Thankyou.


----------



## Denis Pagé (Jun 24, 2008)

ingi;1618' said:
			
		

> I tried the trial version of LR 1.4.1 and was just getting the hang of it when my trial expired.  I would really like to continue using it until the new release, so please, if someone could issue me an invite.  Thankyou.


You are welcome. But we are sorry to tell you that we can not extend your trial period for Lightroom 1.4.1 in any way. The only invitations we can give are for the Beta release of the next version 2.'. But be aware that anything done with version 2.' BETA is not guaranteed to work with the final release! To the contrary, all what you have done with 1.4.1 will properly tranfer with the final 2.' release.

If you wish, you can ask for a 2.' BETA invite but never do work on images you already have in 1.4.1. Use copies for the time being...


----------



## ingi (Jun 24, 2008)

Thanks for the reply Denis. In that case if you or anybody else could pass out an invite for the beta version it would be appreciated.  Thanks


----------



## Brad Snyder (Jun 24, 2008)

Ingrid, it's on the way to your registered email address at hotmail. As Denis noted, the Adobe extended offer is for the 2.' beta version.

Lurkers are welcome too!   Feel free to jump in ......


----------



## ingi (Jun 24, 2008)

Excellent.  Thankyou Brad.


----------



## Brad Snyder (Jun 24, 2008)

The reason you see mostly (only) forum moderators responding to these requests, is that we're the only members here who have access to your actual email address. And we need that for the invitation process.

Anyone who owns a licensed 1.x version of LR is eligible to offer as many LR 2 extended Beta invites as they like, here:

Lightroom Invites


----------



## Sytrus (Jun 24, 2008)

On more lurker begging for a code to extend my beta.  Thanks!


----------



## Brad Snyder (Jun 24, 2008)

Sytrus, on it's way to Gmail, advise if problems ....


----------



## Sytrus (Jun 24, 2008)

Brad Snyder said:


> Sytrus, on it's way to Gmail, advise if problems ....



You saved the day! Thank you soooo much.

Now I just need to try and get a student discount when the full version comes out.


----------



## Brad Snyder (Jun 25, 2008)

Albo, on it's way, advise if problems ....


----------



## hejnarphoto (Jun 25, 2008)

*Version 1 at office depot for $92*

http://www.officedepot.com/a/products/95313'/Adobe-Lightroom-CD/


----------



## Replytoken (Jun 25, 2008)

hejnarphoto said:


> http://www.officedepot.com/a/products/95313'/Adobe-Lightroom-CD/


 
Its odd that they would have this at that low of a price.  but, I forwarded the link on to a friend who was interested.

Thanks,

--Ken


----------



## HarrisS (Jun 29, 2008)

Hello,

WIth a danger of being misunderstood ( :-S ) here is the situation.

I have been recently trialing

Capture One 4
DxO Optics Pro

and most recently Lightroom 2 Beta after a friend's suggestion.

I have concluded that between Dxo and COne4 in terms of RAW convertion and workflow the winner is COne4 depsite the intelligent correction modules of DxO. The Cone4 raw converter gives indeed very good crisp and accurate results, the workflow is  better but the ease of image processing is fairly equal.

Now, since I tried LR2B I must admit that I have totally changed my mind. In terms of workflow, speed and ease of use in post-production of an image I am a convert.

Yet, the trial period has expired and I am unable to continue using it and I cannot buy it.

Any suggestions how I might be able to extend the trial period?

Rgrds

H.


----------



## Brad Snyder (Jun 29, 2008)

Harris, invite's on the way to your gmail. Pls advise if problems occur.....


----------



## HarrisS (Jun 29, 2008)

Thank you Brad,


----------



## MegB (Jul 1, 2008)

I was wondering if someone would be able to send me an invite to the beta two.  I have recently trialed lightroom beta and enjoyed it, but understand that the next version is coming soon.  I would like to purchase that when it is out, but would appreciate help with extending the Lightroom 2 Beta.
Thanks for the help,
Meg


----------



## Brad Snyder (Jul 1, 2008)

Meg, on it's way to Yahoo, problems, let me know.


----------



## MegB (Jul 2, 2008)

Thanks, Brad.   : )


----------



## Blind (Jul 5, 2008)

Could someone post an extension to the trial period?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jul 5, 2008)

Invite should be in your inbox now Mark, check your spam folder if not.  And welcome to the forum!


----------



## elguevon (Jul 8, 2008)

My beta trial just expired as well.  Looking forward to purchasing it when it comes out.

Can anyone please send me an invite to extend my trial?  I'd appreciate it.  Thanks.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jul 8, 2008)

No problem elguevon, it should be in your email inbox about now, so check your spam folder if it doesn't appear.


----------



## elguevon (Jul 8, 2008)

Victoria Bampton said:


> No problem elguevon, it should be in your email inbox about now, so check your spam folder if it doesn't appear.



Got it...thanks a lot Victoria.  I really appreciate it!


----------



## gumpY (Jul 8, 2008)

I feel a bit forward to ask here after just joining but I just began using a dslr and tried a few programs. I felt that Lr suited me the most and signed up for the beta. Now my 3' days are nearly over and I really want to continue that great program. Could someone provide me with a key so I can use it till 2.' gets released and I can purchase it.


----------



## jrrrrr15 (May 3, 2008)

*trial period expired*

Anyone have a serial number i could use.  I'm a beginner at Lightroom and had my trial expire.  Love lightroom and want to continue to use the program.

Any help is much appreciated!


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jul 8, 2008)

No problem gumpY, it's tough to join in with a forum when you don't have access to the software!    Invite should be in your inbox about now.


----------



## gumpY (Jul 8, 2008)

Thank you so much.  You really helped me out.


----------



## piotrr (Jul 9, 2008)

Helo, when I just started to discover the L 1.4 my trail ended. So please someone to invite me to L2 beta - thanks in advance (Sry for my english)
Peter


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jul 9, 2008)

In your email inbox now Peter!  And welcome to the forum!

(Threads merged)


----------



## Jay_Z (Jul 10, 2008)

Hi, would it be possible to get an invite to the Beta?  My trial is expiring on me!


----------



## Brad Snyder (Jul 10, 2008)

Jeff, on the way to yahoo ....


----------



## Jay_Z (Jul 10, 2008)

Brad Snyder said:


> Jeff, on the way to yahoo ....



Awesome, thanks - got it!


----------



## tracy (Jul 11, 2008)

*extra invitation?*

I would like to give this a try if anyone has an extra invitation.  thanks!

/tracy


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jul 11, 2008)

In your email inbox now Tracy.  Welcome to the forum!


----------



## zachs (Jul 11, 2008)

Extension


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jul 11, 2008)

In your inbox Zach, welcome to the forum.


----------



## Evan (Jul 13, 2008)

If someone wouldn't mind inviting me I would greatly appreciate it.

Thanks!


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jul 13, 2008)

On its way Evan, check your emails.


----------



## wishbone (Jul 13, 2008)

If someone wouldn't mind inviting me, I'd be most grateful.  Love the program, but my trial has expired!

Thanks!


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jul 13, 2008)

Welcome to the forum wishbone!  Invitation should be in your email inbox about now.


----------



## jbailey05 (Jul 14, 2008)

*Trial Period Expired*

My trial has also expired.  Would it be possible for me to get an invite to the Beta?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jul 14, 2008)

On its way now.  Welcome to the forum!


----------



## mntj (Jul 14, 2008)

My trial has expired.  Would it be possible to be invited to the Beta?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jul 14, 2008)

I just tried to invite you, but it looks like someone beat me to it.  Shout if it doesn't arrive, and we'll try a different email address.  Welcome to the forum!


----------



## OzRay (Jul 15, 2008)

Would I also be able to endulge in the extension program?

Cheers

Ray


----------



## Brad Snyder (Jul 15, 2008)

Ray, it's on its way to the land of Oz. Let us know if there's a problem ....


----------



## maverickwoo (Jul 15, 2008)

*can I get an invitation please?*

thank you very much!


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jul 15, 2008)

On its way Maverick - check your spam folder if it's not in your inbox.  And welcome to the forum!


----------



## mark_l_sanders (Jul 17, 2008)

Can I have an invitation, please?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jul 17, 2008)

Should be in your inbox now Mark, welcome to the forum!


----------



## jrrrrr15 (May 3, 2008)

*trial period expired*

Anyone have a serial number i could use.  I'm a beginner at Lightroom and had my trial expire.  Love lightroom and want to continue to use the program.

Any help is much appreciated!


----------



## mark_l_sanders (Jul 17, 2008)

thanks and thanks!


----------



## markbal13 (Jul 22, 2008)

Hi all,

I would also appreciate an extended beta invitation. And thanks for all the great advice about using LR - I realise now I'm just getting to know the basics.

Mark


----------



## Brad Snyder (Jul 23, 2008)

Mark, on it's way to optusnet.au down-under. Let me know if any problems ....


----------



## markbal13 (Jul 23, 2008)

Thank you Brad - now I can restart!


----------



## joshua (Jul 24, 2008)

Can i get one as well?

Thanks!


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jul 24, 2008)

Of course Joshua, should be in your inbox now.


----------



## brentj (Jul 25, 2008)

Ok, I'm going to give Beta a try.  I would appreciate an invite.  Thanks!


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jul 25, 2008)

You won't need an invite Brent, your 1.4 serial number will allow you to use it the full time.  The invites are only needed for people who don't own version 1.  Here's the download you need: http://labs.adobe.com/technologies/lightroom/


----------



## brentj (Jul 25, 2008)

Victoria Bampton said:


> You won't need an invite Brent, your 1.4 serial number will allow you to use it the full time.  The invites are only needed for people who don't own version 1.  Here's the download you need: http://labs.adobe.com/technologies/lightroom/



I don't own version 1.4.  I was just using it on a trial basis.  I suppose I should fix my signature.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jul 25, 2008)

In that case, invite on its way Brent!


----------

